
Peter van de Kamp: An astronomer who was wrong in all the right ways - noizejoy
https://www.sciencefocus.com/space/peter-van-de-kamp-the-astronomer-who-was-wrong-in-all-the-right-ways/
======
WilTimSon
Always fascinating to read about the almost-successes of any field but
scientifically, it's all the more fun. Astronomy is a complete mystery to me
so seeing a man make such a grand discovery only for it to be deemed 'wrong'
is amusing. The sentimentalist in me hopes that if that the planet does exist
it will be named after him, as a small Easter Egg of sorts. I can't judge his
input on any grand scale, having little familiarity with the field, but I'd
assume a bright mind shouldn't be forgotten just because of a mistake,
particularly one that he wouldn't have made if he had access to modern tools.
Plenty of greats were wrong about things, being wrong is halfway to being
right after all.

------
NotSammyHagar
That was a great article, loved how it describes that his techniques were
ahead of the ability to use them reliably with scientific tools of the time.

